
Ask HN: How would you go about marketing a new dev board? - free2chill
http://researcher111.github.io/betablocks/
======
free2chill
Any feedback would be awesome

~~~
teraflop
My apologies if you find this harsh, but it's honest feedback.

My first impression of the site is that there's very little concrete
information about what the product actually is. "Prototyping platform" \-- is
that like an Arduino? If so, why should I buy it when I can buy an Arduino for
1/4 the price? What are the tech specs? Is there any source code available?
Who is my money going to, and how do I know that person is trustworthy?

Leaving aside the product itself, the website is pretty sloppy. For example,
is the product called "BetaBoard" or "betaboard"? Are the add-on modules
called "Grove", "Groove" or "grover"? (And where can I buy them?) Are those
different from "BetaBlocks"? What is "Amteml studio IDE"? There are a bunch of
other spelling, grammar and punctuation mistakes.

The "Buy Now" button on the top of the page goes straight to PayPal with no
storefront or confirmation of what's being ordered; the one at the bottom
doesn't work and just reloads the page. The wiki contains no content except
for "Welcome to the betablocks wiki!"

To be blunt, if I stumbled across this page randomly instead of seeing it in
an "Ask HN" post, the lack of detail would lead me to assume it was a scam
instead of an actual product. I would recommend putting together some content
that explains what the board can do -- schematics, demo projects,
documentation, videos, etc. That kind of information is much more important
than a fancy website template with fade-in animations and parallax.

I hope this feedback was helpful. Good luck with your project!

